# Digitale Treibersignatur Überprüfung abschalten...



## Arney (4. Dezember 2009)

*Digitale Treibersignatur Überprüfung abschalten...*

Ich wollte gerade den Rivatuner von PCGH installieren und bekam dann von Windows die Meldung das dieser Treiber nicht digital signiert ist und das ..., den Rest kennt ihr wohl. Ich weiss das man diese Überprüfung die Windows da vornimmt irgendwie abschalten konnte. Aber ich weiss nicht mehr wie das ging! Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?

Gruss


----------



## kelevra (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Digitale Treibersignatur Überprüfung abschalten...*

Gib im Startmenü 
	
	



```
gpedit.msc
```
 ein.

Im sich darauf öffnenden Fenster gehst du links unter "Benutzerkonfiguration" auf "Administrative Vorlagen" und dort auf "System" und weiter auf "Treiberinstallation". Doppelklicke auf "Codesignatur für Gerätetreiber". Es öffnet sich ein weiteres Fenster. Dort setzt du die Auswahl auf "Aktiviert" und weiter unten änderst du die Auswahl von "Warnen" auf "Ignorieren".

Mit einem Klick auf "Übernehmen" und "OK" hast du die gewünschte Einstellung.


----------



## Arney (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Digitale Treibersignatur Überprüfung abschalten...*



kelevra schrieb:


> Gib im Startmenü
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp hat nur leider nicht geholfen.. Was du schreibst wird mit Sicherheit richtig sein aber es hat nicht geklappt ich weiss übrigens garnicht warum ich diese Meldung auf einmal überhaupt bekomme. ich hatte den Rivatuner schon längst installiert gehabt ohne das der Treiber geprüft wurde. Und es hatte alles funktioniert. ich habe mir vor kurzem das Performance Tool von Nvidia runtergeladen und wollte das halt mal testen. Zuvor habe ich den Rivatuner, die selbe Version die ich gerade versuche zu installieren, deinstalliert. Jetzt habe ich den Rivatuner nach deinen Tipp nochmal versucht zu installieren und ich bekomme trotzdem wieder diese Meldung, zuvor funktionierte alles einwandfrei. was kann das sein???


----------



## kelevra (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Digitale Treibersignatur Überprüfung abschalten...*

Bei der Installation des nVidia Tools scheint irgendeine Einstellung geändert worden zu sein. Ich kann leider nicht nachvollziehen welche.

Müsste denn nicht beim Installieren zwar die Meldung kommen, jedoch mit der Option "Diesen Treiber trotzdem installieren" oder so ähnlich?


----------



## Arney (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Digitale Treibersignatur Überprüfung abschalten...*



kelevra schrieb:


> Bei der Installation des nVidia Tools scheint irgendeine Einstellung geändert worden zu sein. Ich kann leider nicht nachvollziehen welche.
> 
> Müsste denn nicht beim Installieren zwar die Meldung kommen, jedoch mit der Option "Diesen Treiber trotzdem installieren" oder so ähnlich?


Das stimmt, aber ich bekomme dann auch den Hinweis das einige Teile des zu installierenden Progs nicht funktionieren könnten. Das ist dann auch so. Der Rivatuner erkennt zwar dann meine Graka aber nicht den Treiber dazu das heisst das ich Einstellungen nur begrenzt ändern kann. Ich möchte den Rivatuner dann in der Form auch nicht verwenden weil ich schon denke das die Treibererkennung von Rivatuner wichtig ist damit es nicht zu Instabilitäten kommt.

Ich werde mal ein paar Screenshots machen und dann hier reinstellen. Die Meldung ..kein signierter Treiber... bekomme ich jetzt nicht mehr aber der Rivatuner erkennt den Treiber meiner Graka wie man sieht trotzdem nicht, ist der 191.07. Hat aber vor n paar Tagen noch alles gefunzt... ich weiss gerade nicht weiter.
Hab jetzt EVGA Precision installiert , ohne Probs. Ist doch auch von Guru3d ,wenn ihr noch was wisst dann bitte melden. Danke


----------

